# Help bloated tummy on Buserelin



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Can anyone help me please, i've been on buserelin for 10 or so days and my tummy is SOOO bloated it's untrue. I look 4 months pregs already and all my clothes are tight. Is this normal? does this happen? can anyone tell me what I can take to reduce the bloating?

I dread to think what size I'm going to be at the end of this treatment BFP or not!!


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

hi ya
I am the same i have only done 2 jabs and stomach feels huge already


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Vanessac

It's horrid isn't it!? My tummy is just so bloated anfd today the other side affects are taking affect such as the flushes and nigggle headache.. The joys! only another 2 weeks in these then 12 or so days on the menapor gooodness knows what will happen then.. I guess the tears shall fall like a river.

Best of luck with you cycle.
x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

i have been really lucky so far only one headache and a few hot flushes....................in this freezing weather i am not too fussed about them. I have been feeling tired though, this morning was hard to get up, not even the Christmas sales would move me 

Good luck with your cycle too x


----------



## OneDayAtATime (Mar 19, 2010)

I had this when I had Buserelin, it actually improved when I started the Menopur! You could also try injecting in your legs as that makes the bloated tummy less sore?


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Onedayatatime, I did wonder about trying my leg. I see your on your 2nd cycle. how's things been this time round? Best of luck.. hope you get the new year gift you deserve?

I'm really suffering from the hot & cold flushes too.. mood swings aren't much better!! 

I've now developed a cold which is very frustrating.. does anyone know if I can take and cold & flu tablets??

Hx


----------



## RAN72 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi I am on first cycle on day 16 of Buserelin now and yes bloated tummy, hangover like sickness/dizziness, loss of apetite, thirsty all the time and disturbed sleep! Yesterday prestim scan showed a cyst so not able to start stim yet. Not sure if any of the symptoms are the cysts or the Buserelin but another week of Buserelin for me...TBH I am so glad to be started after what seemed like forever so am just trying to go with it. Tricky not drinking this time of year though!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Ran72 so nice to hear from you.. May I ask what a prestim scan is?? I'm day 16 today and i've all the side affects going and to top it off started with a cold last sunday (boxing day) and it's still with me only now I can't taste nor smell anything!! Very annoying!! I feel bloomin rough so another night in.. If I could taste I'd crave for a chinese and glass of wine.. arrrghhhhh!! oh well instead a bath with Olbas Oil and off to bed.

I've got my first scan on Wednesday 5th Jan only then will I know if i'm ok to start Menapor or buy more buserelin.. It's the emotional side of the treatment thats somewhat bowled me over.. some days I'm fine and others i'm in floods of tears with major depression! Quite bizarre as I'm normally a bit of a barm pot!! ha ha ha 

Anyhow Happy New Year all.. May 2011 be our year x


----------



## RAN72 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello your scan on 5th will prob be the pre-stim scan. I started buserelin on day 1 which is not usual apparently so you may be different. Anyway they just check make sure no follicles or thickening of lining, I.e. The d/r drugs are working! I have been suffering the same mood swings, one monent I am fine and the next things something really small will make me feel either weepy or depressed. Oh this is fun for sure. Sickness seems a bit better now tho just tender tummy.


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes......... the same is with me, I am just over with all injections and gone to size14 from size 12   
today i had egg collection, and just 2 eggs are found to fertilized. Clinic will call me in the morning that eggs are fertilized or not. I need prayers from u all


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Still Optimistic I prayed for you all night. How did your littles bubbles do over night?? I tell you i'm not sure how much longer I can cope on these injections. I've had a very bad cold which turned into flu on Tuesday of last week (still got it) and the headache is the worst.. I've been in bed for two days!! Is it because I need some hormones back in my body!! I hope so!! x


----------



## RAN72 (Dec 29, 2010)

hey, in bed all day with migraine so much fun, assumed i am not allowed to take meds but will be asking at my scan tomorrow for sure! Scared about the cyst draining in the morning but hoping it will mean i can start on menopur soon and my tummy might go down a bit. hope everyone else is trundling along ok? x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ran72 I too have had a cold/flu then a migraine for the past two days!! I always get a hormone headache but this time it's deff a migraine coz I've waves when i look front ways and I feel as sick as a dog. I've had to come into work today which I really could of done without!.

Hope you apt goes well today, I've had my cysts drained.. it's all ok trust me. My scans tomorrow and I pray that everything is as it should be down there!! I PRAY!

Take care all x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I am day 11 of Buserelin, not too much to report back, been having headaches but thats about it really been drinking 2 litres of water/juice a day which i think helps that.

Has anyone noticed any other symptons, without too much details I have some ovulation signs  even though it would not be my normal time for this.

I have also noticed i have been passing stalls (no polite way to say that really) much more frequently!

Anyone else noticed these?

Thank you

Vanessa
x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

.......oh also sore (.)(.) .......................anyone else?
I dont seem to have too many symptons I hope i am responding ok?


----------



## dartmoor springers (Jan 31, 2010)

I am new today - on day 8 of buscerilin.  Have no symptoms, but was told to inject in thigh and have been - so that may be why.  My sister-in law did IVF 20 months ago and had no symptoms or side effects and now has twins which are nearly a year old.  So no side effects does not mean it is not working - just you are fortunate!


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

ahhh thank you, you kind of worry about everything, i am on day 11. 
I am injecting into stomach got much more flab there 
what hospital are you at?


----------



## dartmoor springers (Jan 31, 2010)

I am down in Devon - where are you?  Am meant to be working from home today - but really struggling to concentrate, know I will be stressed tomorrow, when I realise all the stuff I should have got done!  Ha ha but am still procrastinating!
x


----------



## RAN72 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all, cyst draining was actually OK in the end, i was more sickly faint from the canula than the procedure itself (felt like a right eejit!). The ovulation type pains i felt on that side this last week or so have now gone and are replaced by a dull ache which is only to be expected when you've had needles in unmentionable places I guess! Apparently it was 3cms so no wonder I was feeling a little large in a waistline area (along with Christmas over-indulgence of course!). Now i have to wait patiently for mother nature to thin the lining before i can start stims, been a long time since i actually wanted time of month to happen!
FYI I inject in belly as more flab there, tried one time in thigh and it hurt so gave up on that, but i guess it stands to reason that the area will rebel with needle stabs day after day. And yes sore (.)(.) and more no2 than usual for me also especially when nervously waiting for the draining!
Anyway I am also meant to be working from home this afternoon so i'll sign off now. Hope everyone is good and keeping positive! Staff at Leeds so lovely so far, make you feel comfy throughout.


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

dartmoor springers said:


> I am down in Devon - where are you? Am meant to be working from home today - but really struggling to concentrate, know I will be stressed tomorrow, when I realise all the stuff I should have got done! Ha ha but am still procrastinating!
> x


Im in London (well just outside) my clinic is St Barts, my baseline scan is next week, getting nervous now.


----------



## ejg123 (Nov 1, 2009)

Evening ladies 
just found this site i started my burselin injections last thursday (6jan) and i am injecting into my thigh as tried the tummy but found to painful.
i am down in dorset going for ec week of feb 14 th there are lots of ladies on the snowdrops thread for the same week!
my tummy is swollen abit but not sure if because of xmas!!
emma


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Still Optimistic - I am sending you my prayers (albeit athiest ones!).  I'm waiting to hear tomorrow if I'm going in for embryo transfer or if I can wait until Sunday for blasts.  My emotions are all over the place, it's my second (and last) round of IVF/ICSI so I'm feeling under pressure.

POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND HUGS TO ALL


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi

I am so relieved to see this as I thought it was just me - I havent done the buserelin injections before and am injecting into my stomach and I went to put my fat pants on today and they are too tight I feel like a massive jelly belly and have only been injecting for a week!! 

xxx


----------

